# Gettin it right on ice



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

My prediction weds next week!​


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I’m ready for some ice I can actually set my shack up on and kick back in front of the vex!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> I’m ready for some ice I can actually set my shack up on and kick back in front of the vex!


How much did portage loose?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> How much did portage loose?


It lost everything useful I’d like to see it open back up then refreeze nice and clean.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> It lost everything useful I’d like to see it open back up then refreeze nice and clean.


I got it


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Most of the ponds over here in my area lost all the white crap on top and are looking nice and smooth right now.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> Most of the ponds over here in my area lost all the white crap on top and are looking nice and smooth right now.


Great hope it last the next 2 days


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Great hope it last the next 2 days


Rain more Akron and up eastern side of state! Then snow hope it blows off are waters!


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Southwest Ohio is looking promising for late next week...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*WEDS., 12/27...PLX/OSP*


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> *WEDS., 12/27...PLX/OSP*


I’m thinking with the projected temps Osp won’t be the only option on 12/27.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i cleared my calendar for mosquito next sat and sun!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> i cleared my calendar for mosquito next sat and sun!


Hey Brent don't you got grass to cut or something. LOL


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ha grass season is done now it drywall season! should have this job wrapped up tonight once i get off my normal job.. New ranger comes in feb merry xmas to me!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> ha grass season is done now it drywall season! should have this job wrapped up tonight once i get off my normal job.. New ranger comes in feb merry xmas to me!


Very Nice!! Let me know when you wanna christen the new boat and I'll bring the sandwich's.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

MAM IM PUMPED BOYS !!!! Finally we'll have some good ice for the forseeable future !! Be great seeing all those ugly faces on the ice again ! Good times ahead for sure !


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lovin life said:


> MAM IM PUMPED BOYS !!!! Finally we'll have some good ice for the forseeable future !! Be great seeing all those ugly faces on the ice again ! Good times ahead for sure !


We gotta have a little meet up with the boys at mosquito once she is good and solid.


----------

